
Show HN: All Transit: visualization of all public transit data feeds - kylebarron
https://all-transit.com/
======
kylebarron
Hi all! This started as an attempt to visualize all the public transit in the
United States, but then was extended to use all the data in the Transitland
database [0].

If you zoom into a city in the U.S., you can see an animation of transit
vehicles moving around the city (according to their schedules) on a normal
Friday afternoon.

[0]: [https://transit.land](https://transit.land)

